# My Colorado buck



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

This buck had a stick stuck in his neck so he wasn't able to get away from me. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: Well we got to Colorado the day before the hunt and all we saw was a bunch of does and one small buck. I was hoping to see some good ones, but no such luck. We then got up the next morning, and my truck battery was dead. I had three things plugged into my cigarette lighter during the night and it must have drained down the battery. My brother had cables in his truck so off went went. So we got there just as the sun was coming up. We then met a friend, and I got on the rhino and my dad, brother and his little girl were riding the fourwheelers. We got up to the sweet hunting spot and right off the bat we seen a nice heavy 4x4 that was 28 inches wide. He was heading through the cedars, but I could never get a shot. We then saw a heavy tall buck. I loved his MASS and didnt want to pass him up since I never could get a shot at the bigger buck. So I rested the gun over the rhino and BOOM!!! I shot the buck at 150 yds right in the top of the back and he dropped in his tracks. I was shooting my 7mm with a 175 grain bullet. He is an old buck and more than likely going down hill. I love his MASS. This buck's teeth we so worn down that I bet he wouldnt have lived another year.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice buck! I like them tall heavy mature bucks. Tell the story behind it. -8/-


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Great Buck!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats an awesome buck!!! Good work


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Also, how the hell did you get on a rhino in Colorado? Were you at a zoo or something? WTF?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Also, how the hell did you get on a rhino in Colorado? Were you at a zoo or something? *WTF*?


Translation: Were you at a zoo or something? Who tastes farts?

Nice buck slayer!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

What I want to know is how the hell did it get that stick in it neck? Nice buck BTW!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

NHS said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Also, how the hell did you get on a rhino in Colorado? Were you at a zoo or something? *WTF*?
> ...


 Crap that is funny right thar I don't care who you are!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome buck. I'd mount him with the stick still in him. Tell people you ran out of bullets after wounding him and forgot your knife so that is how you had to finish him off. Congrats.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Good looking buck. Congrats


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy crud, that's magnificent! Nice shootin.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Great buck, congratulations. 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Awesome buck. I'd mount him with the stick still in him. Tell people you ran out of bullets after wounding him and forgot your knife so that is how you had to finish him off. Congrats.


Oh I was teasing about the stick stuck in his neck :wink: . It was used to help hold his head up for the pictures. All though using a stick to finish him off would make a better story. :lol: :lol:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Those are some thick antlers! Nice buck yoteslayer


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Good looking buck. Congrats nice job.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

You shoot bigger bucks than most hikin' hunters. How do you do it? You are always posting great pics.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> You shoot bigger bucks than most hikin' hunters. How do you do it? You are always posting great pics.


One word; ZOO.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> One word; ZOO.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

It's called LUCK


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Luck is when preparation and opportunity meet. You are prepared, and you MAKE your own opportunities. I think folks would be shocked at hard you work to make your hunts happen and to be successful. Instead of saying all the opportunity is gone, you go find it. I have more respect for you as a hunter than ANY one I know or have ever met. Your taste in football/trucks is horrible however! :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Bart!! My taste of trucks adds to my success. If I had a ford then I would always be getting stuck or I couldn't climb over hills. Football team....well we will see how they play against BYU. :wink: :wink: :wink: I can already taste your famous elk burgers.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Thanks Bart!! My taste of trucks adds to my success. *If I had a ford then I would always be getting stuck *or I couldn't climb over hills. Football team....well we will see how they play against BYU. :wink: :wink: :wink: I can already taste your famous elk burgers.


Congrats on the huge buck.

Didn't you say in your story that your truck couldn't even power the cigarette adapter without killing your battery? Sounds like a p.o.s. to me! :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Didn't you say in your story that your truck couldn't even power the cigarette adapter without killing your battery? Sounds like a p.o.s. to me!


Hey be nice or I will kick your arse. :wink: That battery of mine runs the lift in the back of my truck for my wheelchair and it powers my passenger seat out of the cab. I might have left the light on also, but I'm guessing it was my GPS thing and a few monitors


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

congradulations on a dang good buck i have a friend who keeps tring to get me
to hunt colorado but so far i have been to busy shooting stuff in wyomng at that time of year to go. as far as barts taste in vehicles well there may always
be a chanch for a change of heart but when it comes to football alas i dont think ya have a snowballs chanch in hell for getten him to switch there just to many good excuses for when they get there butts kicked. ie the refs are blind, to much wind, to much snow on the field, not enough snow on the field, our players were blinded by the cheerleaders from the other team it goes on and on lol : -_O- -_O- -_O-
heres a pic of a bull we got last week above town


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

very nice buck for sure congrats!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I hope you guys don't think that the stick actually got stuck in his neck. :roll: Nice buck


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome buck, Congratulations!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

wait a second..... the stick isnt really stuck in his neck? I think maybe this hunting story was fabricated.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> wait a second..... the stick isnt really stuck in his neck? I think maybe this hunting story was fabricated.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: The stick part was a joke. I didn't think anyone would actually believe that part. It was used to help hold his head up for the picture.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wait. So you shoved your stick in it's neck?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

NO blade, I sent you a pic of you and your elk. Has the Fish and Game talked to you yet?


----------

